# Colorado Support Groups



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi guys. I am having a really hard time finding a Social Anxiety specific support group. I've never really tried this before, and am definitely interested! I just need a little help getting there. Do any of you know of support groups in the Denver area, or close to? If not, how could I go about setting a group up maybe? 
I appreciate any advice or pointers on this.


----------

